# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > سوال: Collection و Iterator ها جیستند ؟!

## Aerox1

سلام . میخواستم بدونم این های که در بالا گفتم چی هستن .

----------


## cups_of_java

Collection اسم کلاس پایه ای هست که برای تعریف انواع مجموعه ها و لیست ها (مجموعه، آرایه، لینک لیست، هش لیست، ...) ایجاد شده و یه سری عملیات مجرد توش تعریف شده. Iterator کلاسی هست که به عنوان یک هندل یا اشاره گر ازش استفاده می کنن تا روی یک مجموعه یا لیست بدون توجه به پیاده سازی و مدل اون لیست بشه پیمایش کرد و به عناصرش دسترسی داشت. مثال

----------

